

Ask HN: Love for Programming. Consequence or Motivation? - jkaykin

Most doctors don't love going into the hospital to see a patient in the middle of the night but they love what they do as a consequence of the meaningful work they do.<p>So does your love for programming come as a consequence of what you do or a motivation?
======
adamtaa
My love for programming is due to an insatiable desire to learn and synthesize
knowledge into new forms, to apply concepts across different domains, and to
generate interesting things with a computer. Being paid for it is a necessary
incidental.

